# bear/car collision bleckley county



## fiddlinduke (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## fiddlinduke (Dec 21, 2018)

564 pounds. totalled a 2013 Nissan Sentra


----------



## KDarsey (Dec 21, 2018)

Twiggs County Sheriffs OfficeLike Page
17 hrs
Ok I have an update on the accident with the bear yesterday. The bear weighed in at 564 pounds. I got a few more photos also. The vehicle that hit it was a 2013 Nissan Sentra that was a total loss. Thank the lord no one was injured. Please be aware of your speeds because something like this could make for a bad day. Just for your knowledge, besides deer and bears we have worked accidents involving alligators, bobcats, and hogs.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 21, 2018)

That's a shame. Beautiful animal


----------



## jbogg (Dec 21, 2018)

Glad no one was injured or worse.  That is a giant with a beautiful coat.


----------



## twincedargap (Dec 21, 2018)

Wow beautiful animal. What a shame.


----------



## GSUQUAD (Dec 21, 2018)

My friend texted me she saw a black bear the size of a cow hit by a car on her way to work.  Figured she exaggerated until I learned it weighed 564 lbs.


----------



## FMBear (Dec 21, 2018)

Good Lord's blessing that no one was hurt.
Shame the bear had to go that way.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 21, 2018)

That bear was an absolute giant. No doubt that he was king of his woods! No telling how old he was too.
Look how tiny his ears look on his head. That ol' boy has an impressive noggin no doubt. 
I imagine that hitting that bear was like hitting a brick wall. Glad that nobody was hurt!


----------



## twincedargap (Dec 21, 2018)

Good teaching moment Kyle, thanks for pointing that out about the ears.


----------



## BBond (Dec 21, 2018)

The bear was 7 years old. 
It was previously part of a UGA project so it was a known aged animal. 
In 2013 it was 235 pounds as a 2 year old which is huge. 
He obviously didn’t slow down growing.


----------



## BBond (Dec 21, 2018)

I’ve always told hunters the first thing to look at on a bear for size is how big or small the ears look. If the ears are tiny and a little on the edge of the head it’s a big bear. If the ears look big like Mickey Mouse it’s a small bear.


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 21, 2018)

Beautiful animal. Hope the meat & hide don't go to waste.


----------



## Cmcharles (Dec 21, 2018)

Where was this at in bleckley? I have pics of a giant on two of my farms


----------



## BBond (Dec 22, 2018)

That does look like him. The bear was roadkilled on the Cochran Short route at mile marker 2 in Twiggs county. Not far from the Bleckley county line.


----------



## Cmcharles (Dec 22, 2018)

May not be the same bear. I’ve gotten pics of him at our farms on 278 and on 112 roughly 3 miles apart as a crow flies.


----------



## BBond (Dec 22, 2018)

These big males have been tracked to travel 10 miles like it’s nothing. 
We had one travel 45 miles in one week.


----------



## Cmcharles (Dec 22, 2018)

BBond said:


> These big males have been tracked to travel 10 miles like it’s nothing.
> We had one travel 45 miles in one week.



Very well could be him then, it’s a shame that’s how he met his end. I’m just glad we never stumbled into each other by accident in the dark.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 22, 2018)

Wowzer! Thats was a brute! Its a wonder no one was injured- a Sentra is not much bigger than that bear..


----------



## Throwback (Dec 22, 2018)

been a good one next year


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 22, 2018)

Ran up on a couple that size. That's why I stay loaded.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 22, 2018)

Throwback said:


> been a good one next year


----------



## thumper523 (Jan 2, 2019)

I hunted off Albert Jenkins and East Westlake and had a great big one like that last year.


----------

